# frage zum ausschneiden



## GR)x(Gizmo (3. Februar 2002)

hi 
wollte mal fragen wie ich am besten eine figur wo raus schneide
zb
habe ich ein bild mit 3 personen ich möchte die mittlere ausschneiden 
um sie dann in einem anderen bild einzufügen
wie mache ich des am profesionellsten ohne mit der schere ganz ausen rum zu schnippeln und des in stunden langer arbeit so zu schneiden bis es passt 
hat jemand einen tip für mich ??
thx im foraus


----------



## Commek (3. Februar 2002)

Also ich benutze fürs ausschneiden von personen immer das "magnetische lasso werkzeug" du musst um das bild einmal umher mit der maus gehen und der passt sich dann an den körper an, dann ist die umkreiste stelle makiert.


----------



## shiver (3. Februar 2002)

geh in den quickmasking-modus, nimm n brush und mal die person komplett an. dann switchst du wieder zurück und sie ist exakt markiert. dann mit strg shift und i die auswahl invertieren, entf drücken und tada!
alles fertig.


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

nix gegen shivers antwort, 
wollt nur sagen ich benutze 
immer das magic wand tool...
das is ganz easy.
Kommt aber auch auf den benutzer an,
ich denke es gibt keine "perfekte"
Lösung.


so long...


----------



## shiver (3. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von siLeNcE _
> *
> wollt nur sagen ich benutze
> immer das magic wand tool...
> *



wenn du auf weisse und pixelige ränder stehst


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

stroke und blur?!

Naja, hast aber recht.
Wird meistens doch ziemlich ungenau


----------



## addïct (3. Februar 2002)

Bei vielen Bildern funktionierts auch ganz gut mit "Image"->"Extract"!


----------



## GR)x(Gizmo (3. Februar 2002)

ich mach erst seit 2 tagen ps aber komme gut voran aber wie zum geier komme ich in den quickmasking-modus ??


----------



## addïct (3. Februar 2002)

Einfach "Q" drücken


----------



## GR)x(Gizmo (3. Februar 2002)

jo klar q aber was bewirkt des und wie nutze ich es ?


----------



## addïct (3. Februar 2002)

Weiter oben hat shiver das schon erklärt!!!


----------



## GR)x(Gizmo (3. Februar 2002)

ok ok hat sich erledigt nur noch wie komm eich da ach ohne q hin also umständlcih wenn mann es so will ?


----------



## addïct (3. Februar 2002)

In der Werkzeugleiste unten ist das Symbol für Quickmask:


----------



## GR)x(Gizmo (3. Februar 2002)

thx a lot nun bin ich glücklich und schlauer =)


----------



## silence (3. Februar 2002)

Kann mal jemand die genaue Funktion von Kanälen definieren?!


----------



## shiver (4. Februar 2002)

probiers mal mit dem handbuch.

kanäle sind zu ausführlich um sie hier schnell mal abzuhandeln.


----------



## silence (4. Februar 2002)

klar, thx


----------

